# Local vs Expat Contract in Florida



## Beau2016 (Sep 17, 2020)

edit


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Having moved myself with a tech company to the US and having many friends who have also done the same, the norm appears to be a combination of some of the expat contract and local employment rules.

In the case of my company we received the increased salary, rental and car allowance for several months, medical insurance, flights home for 2 years and a clause in the contract which defined a return home to the UK if the job did not pan out in 18 months. Also an agreement that the Green Card would be pursued within 12 months of arrival in the US and that our UK vacation days would continue in the US.

However, the contract did not agree to UK employment rules pertaining to UK employment rights, paternity/maternity rights and the such. These aspects were under US State laws.

As your company has offered you the job (as opposed to you applying for an advertised post and getting it), you are in a good position to negotiate. Having said that, your company does not HAVE to agree to a full expat contract and so there is a risk of you losing it. What have they said about YOU only wanting to go out for 3 years? Is this the company's view as well?

Most people jump at the chance to live and work in the US. You are more concerned with what happens when you return.

Your company is correct in that there is no guarantee as to what the situation will be like in 3 years time.

It's a bit of a gamble for everyone moving abroad - how much you want to go, your current situation, and your personal risk level all come into play.

I for one had the offer to move to Miami some 10 years prior to moving to CA and following a trip to Miami decided I had a more comfortable and safer life in the UK. 

There are other things to consider apart from a fully comprehensive contract.

(As far as I am aware Florida does not have personal income tax)


----------

